# Τι διερμηνέα περιμένεις με 17€ τη μέρα;



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2011)

Πηγή: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-no-justice-for-the-Briton-left-in-limbo.html

*Greek justice is no justice for Andrew Symeou - the Briton left in limbo*

*A British student awaits his day in court 20 months after being extradited under a controversial EU law.
*
Last week, in a chilly Greek courtroom, a young British student went on trial for his life. As the jury was chosen, and the opening speeches began, Andrew Symeou realised with horror that he didn't know what they were saying. 

They'd given him a translator – but she couldn't even tell the difference between the word for "juror" and the word for "witness." 

After one piece of legal argument, in the hearing of the court, she concluded her translation with the words: "Or something like that." In a homicide case, "something like that" will not do. 

A previous interpreter, Symeou said afterwards, had actually translated his "No" as a "Yes." *What do you expect, his father said. The Greek courts pay them 17 euros (£14) a day.*


Για τη συνέχεια δείτε στο άρθρο.
Επίσης: http://www.enfieldindependent.co.uk...ial_delayed_again_after_interpreter_problems/


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2011)

Ισχύει αυτό; Μήπως είναι €17 την ώρα; Μήπως η εφημερίδα παρουσιάζει την όλη υπόθεση κάπως διαστρεβλωμένα; Ο δημοσιογράφος μεταφέρει τα λόγια του πατέρα χωρίς να διασταυρώσει την πληροφορία. Μας αρκεί;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2011)

Νόμιζα ότι το γκουγκλ είναι φίλος μας. :) Γράφει λοιπόν μια επαγγελματίας διερμηνέας στις 28/05/2010: «Με κάλεσαν στην εισαγγελία για διερμηνεία στην προανάκριση και την απολογία του κατηγορουμένου (Αγγλικά - Ελληνικά). Η υπόθεση κράτησε τρεις μέρες με σύνολο ωρών περίπου 10 (μαζί με τις καθυστερήσεις και την αναμονή). Μόλις με ενημέρωσαν ότι το ποσό που θα πληρωθώ είναι 11 ευρώ!».


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 19, 2011)

Πόσα θέματα μπορεί ν' ανοίξει κανείς σ' ένα θέμα της Λεξιλογίας; [εύγε Ζαζ!]

Χωρίς να παραγνωρίζω το δράμα δύο τουλάχιστον οικογενειών (αυτής του θύματος κι αυτής του φερόμενου ως δράστη, ο οποίος διακηρύσσει την αθωότητά του), χωρίς να παραγνωρίζω τις μεγάλες εγγενείς αδυναμίες της ελληνικής δικαιοσύνης, θα σταθώ στα συμπλέγματα και στις ιδεοληψίες μιας κοινωνίας, αυτή τη φορά μιας κοινωνίας άλλης από τη δική μας.

Το άρθρο αποπνέει σωβινισμό, περιφρόνηση για τους "τριτοκοσμικούς του Νότου" (που προφανώς είναι ανάξιοι να δικάσουν ένα πολίτη "ανώτερου" έθνους) κι αρρωστημένο ευρωσκεπτικισμό. Ωστόσο, τι επιλεκτική μνήμη είναι αυτή που ξεχνάει τόσο εύκολα ποιοι ήταν εκείνοι που επιδίωξαν με λύσσα την ανάπτυξη ενός ευρωπαϊκού ποινικού δικαίου, με πρόσχημα την καταπολέμηση της τρομοκρατίας. Είναι η ίδια που ξεχνάει ποιο είναι σήμερα το κράτος που ασκεί μακράν τη μεγαλύτερη επιρροή στα πράγματα της ΕΕ. Όταν στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή 8 από τους γενικούς διευθυντές είναι Βρετανοί (Γερμανοί και Γάλλοι βρίσκονται μόλις στο 4 και 3), όταν σε πολιτικό επίπεδο η ηγεσία του ΗΒ επιβάλλει τις απόψεις της σε όλα σχεδόν τα θέματα για τα οποία επιδεικνύει ενδιαφέρον, είναι μέγιστος παραλογισμός κάποιοι Βρετανοί ν' αντιμετωπίζουν την ΕΕ σαν κάτι ξένο, σαν τη δύναμη του κακού που έρχεται να τους φορτώσει με το στανιό λύσεις που οι ίδιοι δεν επιθυμούν.

Στην πραγματικότητα, η ιστορία καταδεικνύει τις αγκυλώσεις και την απαρχαιωμένη φύση του διεθνούς ποινικού δικαίου. Το έγκλημα διαπράχθηκε εντός μιας βρετανικής κοινότητας τουριστών που κατά κάποιο τρόπο "διακτινίσθηκε" σε ελληνικό έδαφος. Θύμα, κατηγορούμενος, μάρτυρες κι όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι είναι κατά τα φαινόμενα Βρετανοί. Μόνον ο τόπος διάπραξης του εγκλήματος συνδέει την υπόθεση με την Ελλάδα. Ωστόσο, ως έκφραση της κρατικής κυριαρχίας, η απονομή της ποινικής δικαιοσύνης απαιτεί να δικάζονται όλα τα αδικήματα στον τόπο τέλεσής τους (η αρχή αυτή είναι οικουμενική: δεν ισχύει μόνο στην ελληνική έννομη τάξη, αλλά και στη βρετανική και σε όλες). Μήπως θα έπρεπε να αναθεωρήσουμε τις απόψεις μας αυτές; Μήπως η βρετανική έννομη τάξη συνδέεται πολύ στενότερα με το έγκλημα αυτό απ' ό,τι η ελληνική;

Το ιδιωτικό διεθνές δίκαιο, τομέας στον οποίο οι ιδέες περί άσκησης κυριαρχίας άρχισαν να ατονούν εδώ και δεκαετίες, πασχίζει εδώ κι αρκετά χρόνια να κάνει βήματα προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή. Πόσο λογικό είναι να διέπει το ιταλικό δίκαιο (με την ιδιότητα της lex loci delicti) την αγωγή με αίτημα αποζημιώσεως για τη σύγκρουση μεταξύ δύο αυτοκινήτων στο λιμάνι π.χ. του Μπάρι, όταν οι δύο οδηγοί είναι Έλληνες που κατοικούν στην Ελλάδα και τα δύο εμπλεκόμενα αυτοκίνητα είναι ταξινομημένα κι ασφαλισμένα στην Ελλάδα;

Οι ιδέες που στον πιο "ακίνδυνο" χώρο του ι.δ.δ. (δηλ. του διεθνούς αστικού κι εμπορικού δικαίου) υποστηρίζουν την εφαρμογή του δικαίου που συνδέεται στενότερα με την έννομη σχέση, αλλά και τη διεθνή δικαιοδοσία δικαστηρίου με αντίστοιχα στενό σύνδεσμο προς την υπόθεση, θα μπορούσαν ίσως κάποτε να βρουν εφαρμογή και στον πιο συντηρητικό χώρο του διεθνούς ποινικού δικαίου, αναγνωρίζοντας π.χ. τη δικαιοδοσία της βρετανικής ποινικής δικαιοσύνης σε υποθέσεις σαν κι αυτή του άρθρου.

Αν οι Βρετανοί ήθελαν πραγματικά μια πιο δίκαια Ευρώπη θα μπορούσαν να πάρουν πρωτοβουλίες για τέτοιου είδους ανάπτυξη του ποινικού δικαίου της ΕΕ. Στο πλαίσιο της συνεργασίας μεταξύ κρατών μελών της Ένωσης ένα τέτοιο καινοτόμο βήμα θα ήταν εφικτό. Κι αν υπάρχει κάποιο κράτος που θα μπορούσε να το πετύχει, θα ήταν ακριβώς το ΗΒ με την τόσο μεγάλη επιρροή του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2011)

Εξαίρετο, Ρογήρε!

(Να γκριζάρω και το προηγούμενο, χαζοχαρούμενο σχόλιο):
Σωστό φαίνεται... 7,5€ μεροκάματο συν υπερωρίες...


----------



## Dimi (Mar 20, 2011)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ανάγουμε μια καταγγελία για το σάπιο σύστημα της διερμηνείας στα δικαστήρια σε θέμα δωσιδικίας. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι απλά θέμα πενιχρών αμοιβών. Αν ψάξετε λίγο στο γκουγλ θα βρείτε δικαστικό διερμηνέα που τιμολόγησε το Υπ Δικαιοσύνης με 10.000 ευρώ. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει ένα σύστημα δικαστικής μετάφρασης/διερμηνείας όταν διακυβεύεται ένα θεμελιώδες ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα, αυτό της δίκαιης δίκης; Από την άλλη, η οικογένεια θα μπορούσε να προσλάβει καταλληλότερο διερμηνέα, αλλά είναι θέμα αρχής. Η προστασία του δικαιώματος θα έπρεπε να είναι με την πολιτεία. Η αμοιβή είναι απλά μια παράμετρος από πολλές, και προσωπικά με προσβάλλει ως άνθρωπο να παρουσιάζεται αυτό ως αιτιολογία για την καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων αυτού του ανθρώπου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2011)

Dimi, ανοίξαμε πολλά θέματα παράλληλα και γι' αυτό πιθανότατα σου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι νομοτελειακά το ένα οδηγεί στο άλλο.
Ένα θέμα είναι το επίπεδο αμοιβών των διερμηνέων στα δικαστήρια.
Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι το γεγονός ότι ακόμα κι οι απλοί άνθρωποι αντιλαμβάνονται ότι 17€ τη μέρα για αμοιβή διερμηνείας (εν γένει) είναι γελοίο ποσό, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν κατοικούν στη δική μας χώρα.
Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι ο αλαζονικός τρόπος με τον οποίον αντιμετωπίζεται η υπόθεση στο ΗΒ, ενώ κι εκείνοι έχουν λερωμένη τη φωλιά τους.
Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι το ότι το ζήτημα παρουσιάζεται ως ένα ακόμη κακό το οποίο το υφίσταται το ΗΒ εξαιτίας της ΕΕ, ενώ οι Βρετανοί είναι εκείνοι που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάποια πράγματα προς τη θετική κατεύθυνση στο πλαίσιο της ΕΕ.
Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι η δωσιδικία εν γένει σε θέματα διεθνούς ποινικού δικαίου.
Πιθανότατα υπάρχουν κι άλλα θέματα απ' τα οποία μπορεί να πιαστεί κάποιος με αφορμή την ιστορία (το υπαινίσσεται άλλωστε κι ο Ρογήρος όταν αναφωνεί: «Πόσα θέματα μπορεί ν' ανοίξει κανείς σ' ένα θέμα της Λεξιλογίας;»), και τα οποία μού διαφεύγουν τώρα.
Αλλά ο καθένας μας επιλέγει ό,τι θέλει από το μενού και σχολιάζει κατά συνείδηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα Dimi,

Επειδή σχολίασα ως «εξαίρετο» το ποστ του Ρογήρου, θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι θεωρώ εξαίρετη την παρουσίαση μιας νέας νομικής πραγματικότητας που αναδύεται σιγά σιγά στην Ευρώπη.

Αυτό φυσικά (όπως ανέφερε ήδη στην εισαγωγή του ο Ρογήρος) είναι άσχετο με την ουσία της απαράδεκτης ταλαιπωρίας του συγκεκριμένου κατηγορούμενου (άλλο θέμα), με το θέμα της δίκαιας δίκης, των μέσων και της υποστήριξης της δικαιοσύνης {ποιων μέσων; ποιας υποστήριξης;} και φυσικά, με τα θέματα της διερμηνείας --στη δικαιοσύνη και συνολικά (άλλα θέματα, επίσης).

Αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι ότι μοιάζει να θεωρείς ότι η συζήτηση ενός θέματος μας εμποδίζει να συζητήσουμε και κάτι άλλο, ταυτόχρονα ή παράλληλα. Τίποτε τέτοιο δεν ισχύει εδώ. Απλώς, ο καθένας συνεισφέρει με αυτά που γνωρίζει καλύτερα, θεωρεί σχετικά και ενδιαφέροντα κ.ο.κ. Εσύ δείχνεις να γνωρίζεις το ειδικό θέμα της διερμηνείας στα δικαστήρια πολύ πιο καλά --γιατί δεν ενημερώνεις και εμάς τους υπόλοιπους αντί να μας εγκαλείς για κάτι που δεν ισχύει; Σωστή μεν η προτροπή «ψάξτε στον γκούγκλη», αλλά όπως ξέρεις, οι περισσότεροι από εμάς ψάχνουμε όταν βρεθούμε σε άμεση ανάγκη να το κάνουμε. Μερικοί δεν τα καταφέρνουμε καν καλά ή όσο θα έπρεπε καλά. Οπότε είναι ίσως ακόμη πιο παραγωγική η ενημέρωση όσων δεν ξέρουν (έστω και επειδή δεν το χρειάστηκαν) από αυτούς που ήδη ξέρουν.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 20, 2011)

Βρε παιδιά, δεν εγκαλώ κανέναν. Απλά σε ένα φόρουμ μετάφρασης (και όχι μόνο) θα περίμενα κάποιος επιτέλους να δηλώσει αγανακτισμένος με αυτά τα χάλια και όχι με το πώς μας παρουσιάζουν οι Βρετανοί (παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο) ή πώς θα έπρεπε να είναι το νομικό σύστημα. Και όχι, δεν είμαι στα δικαστήρια, και ελπίζω ποτέ να μην μπω σε αυτό το σύστημα. Με ενδιαφέρει όμως η κατάσταση, και το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο προστίθεται σε ένα πενιχρό corpus άρθρων που μας επιτρέπει να κατανοήσουμε μόλις ψήγματα της διαφθοράς σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Δεν είμαι νομικός αλλά θέλω κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται τουλάχιστον η ηχογράφηση στα δικαστήρια ειδικά όταν εμπλέκεται διερμηνέας ενώ στην Ιταλία π.χ. αυτό είναι βασική πρακτική (με βιντεοσκόπηση). Πώς είναι δυνατόν να καλείται διερμηνέας εκτός λίστας και αυτό να θεωρείται ΟΚ; Πώς είναι δυνατόν άτομο να δηλώνει 5 βαλκανικές γλώσσες, να κινείται επί 10 χρόνια στο χώρο των δικαστηρίων και να μην έχει πάρει κανείς χαμπαρι ότι γνωρίζει μόνο τη 1 και βασίζει σε αυτή τις άλλες 4. Ποια είναι επιτέλους η διαδικασία επιλογής και ελέγχου; Πού είναι οι δικλείδες ασφαλείας; Επίσης, ναι, οι τιμές είναι πενιχρές, εγώ γνώριζα 11 ευρώ την ημέρα. Το γεγονός ότι κάποιος τιμολόγησε 10.000 ευρώ εμένα μου προκαλεί πολλά, μα πάρα πολλά ερωτηματικά. Γενικότερα ο τομέας των αμοιβών χρήζει διερεύνησης, γιατί κάτι δεν βλέπουμε εδώ. Πώς εξηγείται το γεγονός ότι δικαστική διερμηνέας πρόσφατα σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή (δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα, πρέπει να ήταν περίπου πριν από 2 μήνες) δήλωνε ότι βιοπορίζεται εδώ και 15 χρόνια από αυτό το επάγγελμα; Εγώ τα βάζω κάτω και δεν βγαίνει.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2011)

Dimi said:


> Απλά σε ένα φόρουμ μετάφρασης (και όχι μόνο) θα περίμενα κάποιος επιτέλους να δηλώσει αγανακτισμένος με αυτά τα χάλια και όχι με το πώς μας παρουσιάζουν οι Βρετανοί (παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο).


_Αφορμή_ ήταν το βρετανικό δημοσίευμα, Dimi, _αφορμή_ — για ν' αρχίσει η γόνιμη και χρήσιμη συζήτηση (όπως την εννοεί ο καθείς, φυσικά). Πολύ καλά κι ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα λές, οπότε να τα κουβεντιάσουμε, φυσικά. Γι' αυτό το ποστάρισα, άλλωστε. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2011)

Κοίτα τώρα πόσα έμαθα με ένα μικρό τσίγκλισμα: ;)

_Ότι στα δικαστήρια δεν επιτρέπεται η ηχογράφηση_ (Μα ισχύει αυτό; Κάποτε δεν έλεγαν ότι θα μαγνητοφωνούνται οι συνεδριάσεις; Μαζί με την εκτροπή του Αχελώου, μάλλον...).

_...ειδικά όταν εμπλέκεται διερμηνέας_ (!!!) ενώ στην Ιταλία π.χ. αυτό είναι βασική πρακτική (με βιντεοσκόπηση).

_Ότι καλούνται διερμηνείς εκτός λίστας και αυτό θεωρείται ΟΚ._

_Ότι υπάρχει άτομο που δηλώνει 5 βαλκανικές γλώσσες, κινείται επί 10 χρόνια στο χώρο των δικαστηρίων και δεν έχει πάρει κανείς χαμπάρι ότι γνωρίζει μόνο τη 1 και βασίζει σε αυτή τις άλλες 4.
_

_Ότι_ (μάλλον, καταλαβαίνω εγώ) δεν υπάρχει σαφής διαδικασία επιλογής και ελέγχου και δικλίδες ασφαλείας.

_Ότι ενώ οι τιμές είναι πραγματικά πενιχρές, 11 ευρώ την ημέρα, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δηλώνουν δημόσια ότι βιοπορίζονται 15 χρόνια από αυτό το επάγγελμα._.

Ότι έχει υπάρξει τιμολόγηση με 10.000 ευρώ (900 ώρες, υπολογίζω εγώ).

Πολλά πολλά γι' αυτά τα θέματα δεν ξέρω, αλλά θα ήθελα να συνεισφέρω με ένα περιστατικό πριν από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, όπου ήμουν αυτόπτης μάρτυρας, περιμένοντας να εκδικαστεί μια υπόθεση. Προηγουμένως εκδικαζόταν μια πολύκροτη υπόθεση και συνήγορος της μίας πλευράς ήταν ένας μεγαλοδικηγόρος που είχε διατελέσει και υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος (ίσως ΓΓ) σε Υπουργείο Διαιοσύνης. Όταν λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή του ξέφυγε κάτι στο στυλ «Μα κύριε πρόεδρε, γιατί είστε τόσο αναλυτικός στην εξέταση, είμαστε εδώ από το πρωί κλπ...», ο πρόεδρος του τράβηξε τέτοια ρομπατσίνα, στο στυλ «Και τι κάνατε εσείς κύριε όταν ήσασταν στα πράγματα για να μην ταλαιπωρείται ο πολίτης και να λειτουργεί το σύστημα» που ο μεγαλοδικηγόρος έχασε τη μιλιά του.

Θέλω να πω ότι οι απέξω ίσως απλώς ανακαλύπτουμε στραβά που είναι πασίγνωστα στους εντός των τειχών και μακαρίως τα άφησαν εκείνοι (επειδή τους αφήσαμε εμείς) να αποσαθρωθούν εντελώς. Γι' αυτό και έχω ξεπεράσει το στάδιο της απλής αγανάκτησης. Είναι τόσο πολλές οι αφορμές γύρω μας. Δεν φτάνει. Πρέπει να δημοσιεύονται πράγματα και πρέπει να ασκείται πίεση να διορθωθούν. Και τρόποι υπάρχουν. Πολλοί και για όλα τα γούστα.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...ειδικά όταν εμπλέκεται διερμηνέας (!!!) ενώ στην Ιταλία π.χ. αυτό είναι βασική πρακτική (με βιντεοσκόπηση).


 
Μια διευκρίνιση στη διατύπωση. Δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν επιτρέπεται η ηχογράφηση όταν υπάρχει διερμηνέας, αλλά αν υπήρχε μία περίπτωση που θα έπρεπε να γίνεται πάντα, θα έπρεπε να είναι στην περίπτωση της δίκης με διερμηνέα, ώστε να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα εξέτασης των λεγόμενων. 

Στο youtube αν δεν κάνω λάθος μπορείτε να βρείτε αποσπάσματα της δίκης για τη Meredith Kertcher (δεν έχω το χρόνο για ψάξιμο αυτή τη στιγμή), όπου η δικαστής επιπλήτει τη διερμηνέα για τις ανεπαρκείς ικανότητές της... και αυτό στο πρώτο λεπτό της διερμηνείας, όπου δηλώνε η κατηγορούμενη όνομα και ημερομηνία γέννησης.



drsiebenmal said:


> ...Πρέπει να δημοσιεύονται πράγματα και πρέπει να ασκείται πίεση να διορθωθούν. Και τρόποι υπάρχουν. Πολλοί και για όλα τα γούστα.



Μα σίγουρα, το έχω βάλει προσωπικό στόχο άλλωστε. Ωστόσο, όταν γίνεται μια καταγγελία ή μια εισήγηση για αλλαγές στο σύστημα, πρέπει να υπάρχει η στήριξη από τον κλάδο γενικότερα, οπότε ας αποτελέσει ο σχολιασμός μοχλό αφύπνισης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα, dimi. Ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι αρκετά προβοκατόρικος, οπότε αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να βρεθούν μερικοί από τους διερμηνείς του χώρου, να καταθέσουν τις απόψεις τους, και, αν έχετε κάποιους γνωστούς, καλέστε τους. Ο χώρος συνιστά πλαίσιο που για πολλούς λόγους επιβάλλει αυστηρή ρύθμιση. Αν είναι να γίνουν κάποια πράγματα σωστά για τον κλάδο γενικότερα, πρέπει να ξεκινούν εκεί όπου η πολιτεία είναι ενδεχομένως πιο ευαίσθητη. Και αν δεν είναι ευαίσθητη για τους υπότιτλους της τηλεόρασης ή την ποιότητα των μεταφρασμένων βιβλίων, στον κλάδο της δικαιοσύνης μπορεί να βρούμε τους κάλους που πρέπει να πατήσουμε. Ιδίως όταν υπάρχουν οι κακοί Εγγλέζοι στην «κορνίζα». (Ένοχος για αγγλισμό.)


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 20, 2011)

Αγαπητέ/ Αγαπητή Dimi,

επειδή προφανώς η παρέμβασή μου προκάλεσε την αντίδρασή σου, ας ξεκαθαρίσω κι εγώ μερικά πράγματα (αν κι αρκετά από αυτά τα εξήγησαν ήδη ο Δρας κι ο Ζαζ).

Καθόλου δεν παραβλέπω όσα καταγγέλεις. Ίσα-ίσα, και το σημείωσα εισαγωγικά και αυτά που ειδικά επισημαίνεις για τα προβλήματα της διερμηνείας στα ελληνικά δικαστήρια με βρίσκουν απολύτως σύμφωνο. Επέλεξα να εστιάσω την προσοχή μου σε άλλες πτυχές για τον απλό λόγο ότι τις γνωρίζω καλύτερα. Και μη νομίζεις ότι το γκουγκλ δίνει απαντήσεις για τα πάντα. Την προσωπική σου π.χ. πείρα για τα θέματα της διερμηνείας στα ελληνικά δικαστήρια δεν μπορεί να την υποκαταστήσει κανένα γκουγκλ, ούτε καν χίλια βιβλία που εκθέτουν όσα με αγανάκτηση καταθέτεις. 

Επέλεξα να ασχοληθώ με τη στάση των Βρετανών ως προς τη νομοθεσία της ΕΕ και με τις βασικές αρχές του διεθνούς ποινικού δικαίου για τον απλό (απλοϊκό ; ) λόγο ότι είναι θέματα που γνωρίζω κάπως καλύτερα. Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι η υπόθεση δεν ανοίγει άλλα τόσα εξίσου σοβαρά ζητήματα. Μη με κατηγορείς όμως ότι ασχολούμαι μόνο με "το πώς μας παρουσιάζουν οι Βρετανοί (παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο)", διότι δεν ασχολούμαι κυρίως με το θέμα αυτό [αν και, μεταξύ μας, όταν προσωπικά κατηγορώ με αυστηρότητα τους συμπατριώτες μου ότι φορτώνουν τα πάντα στους "κακούς ξένους που απεργάζονται την καταστροφή της πατρίδας μας", δεν μπορώ εν προκειμένω να πω "τι ωραία που τα λένε οι Βρετανοί"]. Το ένα βασικό ζήτημα της παρέμβασής μου αφορούσε την ιδεοληπτική στάση των βρετανικών ΜΜΕ έναντι της ΕΕ, όταν οι ίδιοι λύνουν και δένουν στο εσωτερικό της. Επαναλαμβάνω: η ταχύτατη ανάπτυξη του "πυλώνα" ασφάλειας και δικαιοσύνης οφείλεται πρωτίστως σε βρετανικές πρωτοβουλίες και πιέσεις. Ε, λοιπόν, δεν μπορεί η ίδια νομοθεσία να είναι τέλεια όταν βάσει αυτής επιτυγχάνεται η έκδοση κάποιου στο ΗΒ, αλλά αμφιλεγόμενη όταν αποτελεί τη νομική βάση για την έκδοση Βρετανού πολίτη σε άλλο κράτος μέλος. Τι να κάνουμε! Εμένα αυτή η στάση με εξοργίζει, όπως εσένα (κι εμένα) σε εξοργίζει η διαφθορά των ελληνικών δικαστηρίων. Και με εξοργίζει γιατί ενώ η ΕΕ θα μπορούσε να είναι πρωτοπόρος και στην εφαρμογή καινοτόμων νομικών λύσεων (σαν κι αυτές που ακροθιγώς ανέφερα), οι επιλογές ήταν διαφορετικές. Για τις επιλογές αυτές δεν μπορεί να είναι αμέτοχα τα κράτη μέλη, για τον απλό λόγο ότι αυτά ακριβώς τις κάνουν.

[σε μια άλλη ευκαιρία, θα μπορούσαμε να συζητήσουμε για τα ελληνικά "εγκλήματα" κατά τη διαδικασία λήψης αποφάσεων στο πλαίσιο της Ένωσης.]


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2011)

Dimi said:


> Στο youtube αν δεν κάνω λάθος μπορείτε να βρείτε αποσπάσματα της δίκης για τη Meredith Kertcher (δεν έχω το χρόνο για ψάξιμο αυτή τη στιγμή), όπου η δικαστής επιπλήτει τη διερμηνέα για τις ανεπαρκείς ικανότητές της... και αυτό στο πρώτο λεπτό της διερμηνείας, όπου δηλώνε η κατηγορούμενη όνομα και ημερομηνία γέννησης.



Νομίζω ότι δεν μπορούμε, γιατί το έψαξα και δε βρήκα τίποτα. Οι γονείς της δολοφόνου κατηγορούνται από την άλλη για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση επειδή δήλωσαν επανειλημμένα στα ΜΜΕ ότι η διερμηνεία κατά την ανάκριση της κόρης τους ήταν ανεπαρκής. Υποθέτω είναι αυτεπάγγελτη η δίωξη. Ομοίως και η ένοχη έχει καταδικαστεί για παρόμοια συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση. Που σημαίνει αν μη τι άλλο ότι στην Ιταλία κάτι τέτοια τα παίρνουν στα σοβαρά.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2011)

Βρήκα αυτό για την ως άνω υπόθεση. Στα σχόλια λέει το παρακάτω:
[An interlude in which the judge Massei asks the interpreter to not do a simultaneous translation in which her voice is heard at the same time as Amanda’s, but to translate short phrases consecutively. Because everyone wants to hear the answer in English, and it is being recorded. He advises Amanda to speak in very short phrases.]​
Έχει κάποια βίντεο που δεν μπορώ να δω, όποιος μπορεί ας τα κοιτάξει.

Για τους «διαπιστευμένους» διερμηνείς των ελληνικών δικαστηρίων, άλλη μια ενδιαφέρουσα υπόθεση:
Με διερμηνέα που δεν ήξερε αλβανικά δίκαζαν και καταδίκαζαν τους Αλβανούς μετανάστες επί δέκα χρόνια στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 

Και τέλος, ούτε οι Ιταλοί διερμηνείς δικαστηρίων αμείβονται καλά. Υπάρχουν πάμπολλες σχετικές συζητήσεις. Ενδεικτικά, εδώ.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 21, 2011)

Υποθέτω κάτι τέτοιο:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/mar/13/kercher-knox-trial

Paravra, ακριβώς αυτό είναι το σημείο. Το κλιπάκι το είχα δει αλλά μπορεί και να μην κυκλοφορεί πια. Η διερμηνέας δεν κρατάει σημειώσεις, δεν μπορεί να θυμηθεί απλά στοιχεία, όπως την ημερομηνία γέννησης που μόλις της είπε η Knox και μιλάει από πάνω της με αποτέλεσμα η Knox να διακόπτεται συνεχώς και να αδυνατεί να μιλήσει σωστά. Η δικαστής εκνευρίζεται και την λέει στη διερμηνέα.

Μια άλλη γνωστή περίπτωση, που την αναφέρω συνεχώς ως παράδειγμα, ήταν η υπόθεση του Άγγλου που έπεσε με τα παιδιά του από μπαλκόνι στην Κρήτη. Η απολογία του είχε αρχικά μεταφραστεί με τρόπο που δεν εμφάνιζαν την ψυχική κατάσταση του κατηγορούμενου, ένα ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμο σημείο για τη μεταχείριση και την ποινή του. Εδώ φυσικά μιλάμε πλέον για μετάφραση, αλλά είναι μια γενικότερη κατάσταση στα δικαστήρια.

Γεγονός είναι ότι αν θέλεις να εκπροσωπηθείς σωστά στα ελληνικά δικαστήρια, πρέπει να πληρώσεις καλό διερμηνέα/μεταφραστή.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2011)

Dimi said:


> Γεγονός είναι ότι αν θέλεις να εκπροσωπηθείς σωστά στα ελληνικά δικαστήρια, πρέπει να πληρώσεις καλό διερμηνέα/μεταφραστή.


 
Τα προξενεία τους δεν μπορούν να τους βρουν μεταφραστή;


----------



## Dimi (Mar 22, 2011)

SBE said:


> Τα προξενεία τους δεν μπορούν να τους βρουν μεταφραστή;




Μα είναι θέμα αρχής η πολιτεία να μπορεί να διασφαλίσει ένα θεμελιώδες δικαίωμα. Λάθος... είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ της με βάση τις χάρτες και τις διεθνείς συμβάσεις που έχει υπογράψει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 22, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...οι τιμές είναι πραγματικά πενιχρές, 11 ευρώ την ημέρα...


Πράγματι. Θυμόμουν το σχετικό άρθρο ενός φίλου και το βρήκα: Διερμηνεία στο Πρωτοδικείο


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2011)

Πάρα πολύ ωραία. Νομίζω ότι, και χωρίς την εδώ μαρτυρία κάποιου διερμηνέα δικαστηρίων (υπάρχουν; ή ντρέπονται να το πουν ότι υπάρχουν;) έχουμε αρκετές μαρτυρίες ώστε να πούμε ότι, από αυτή τουλάχιστον την άποψη, είχε δίκιο το αγγλικό ρεπορτάζ και δεν αδικεί κανέναν ο τίτλος του νήματος. Δεν ξέρω για ποιους γελοίους γραφειοκρατικούς λόγους έχει μείνει η αμοιβή σε *παράνομα* επίπεδα — απέχει ακόμα και από το ημερομίσθιο του ανειδίκευτου εργάτη. Το ότι ενδεχομένως θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να μας κράξουν έξω για να κάνουμε κάτι δεν το αποκλείω. Είναι της μόδας άλλωστε. Να _ελπίζουμε_ να μας κράξουν έξω μήπως και γίνει τίποτα εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ισχύει αυτό; Μήπως είναι €17 την ώρα; Μήπως η εφημερίδα παρουσιάζει την όλη υπόθεση κάπως διαστρεβλωμένα; Ο δημοσιογράφος μεταφέρει τα λόγια του πατέρα χωρίς να διασταυρώσει την πληροφορία. Μας αρκεί;


Παραδέχομαι ότι έκανα λάθος που ανάρτησα την είδηση χωρίς να τη διασταυρώσω πρώτα. Λοιπόν, επισήμως πλέον: Είναι λάθος και αρβύλα το ότι οι μεταφραστές στα δικαστήρια παίρνουν 17€ τη μέρα. Στην πραγματικότητα παίρνουν 11€ τη μέρα. ;)


----------



## dragoness (Apr 19, 2011)

*"Κατάθεση και ομολογία" πρώην δικαστικής διερμηνέως*

Αγαπητέ Nickel, ναι, υπάρχω!(τώρα είδα το thread). Και ντρέπομαι που αναγκάστηκα (που να το'ξερα?) να ζήσω για έναν χρόνο σε καθεστώς ομηρίας -παραιτήθηκα όσο νωρίτερα μπορούσα...(Και εδώ δεν ισχύει το "δεν ήξερες, δε ρώταγες?" κάποιοι φίλοι δικηγόροι μου πρότειναν να συμμετάσχω στη διαδικασία, οι οποίοι επίσης δεν ήξεραν τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το ότι κάνω μια αίτηση το καλοκαίρι και περιμένω...) Το σύστημα απονομής δικαιοσύνης είναι για κλωτσιές, και ας ξεκινήσουμε από το υπουργείο πρώτα, μετά από μερικούς δικαστές, και ύστερα ας πιάσουμε τους διοικητικούς υπαλλήλους!
Προς επιβεβαίωσιν τον άνωθεν λεχθέντων, πράγματι, η αμοιβή είναι 17 € καθαρά για κάθε δίκη στην οποία καλείται ο διερμηνέας ή, πιο σωστά, για κάθε (συν)κατηγορούμενο για τον οποίο διερμηνεύει (απ' όπου μπορεί να ξεμπερδέψει σε 10 λεπτά, αλλά και σε 6 ώρες, ανάλογα με τον αριθμό πινακίου της δίκης, αλλά και από την "ροή" ή αναβολή των προηγούμενων στο πινάκιο δικών. Όπως και να 'χει, είναι υποχρεωμένος να βρίσκεται στο δικαστήριο από τις 9 το πρωί, χωρίς να ξέρει πότε θα γίνει η δίκη, αλλά και αν θα γίνει, στην οποία περίπτωση υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να μην πληρωθεί, με δικαιολογία το γεγονός ότι δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν οι υπηρεσίες του (παράνομο και λάθος, αλλά αυτά τα λένε οι ίδιοι οι δικαστές χωρίς κανένα αίσθημα δικαίου). Φευ! Αν η δίκη ξεκινήσει λίγο πριν τις 3, ώρα κατά την οποία γίνεται διακοπή, και τελειώσει στις 15:05 τουλάχιστον, η αμοιβή διπλασιάζεται. 
Εάν πάλι πρόκειται για ανάκριση, η αμοιβή είναι 11 € καθαρά, και η διαδικασία μπορεί να διαρκέσει από 5 λεπτά έως 1,5 ώρα (σύμφωνα πάντα με την εμπειρία μου).
Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο διερμηνέας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να παραστεί αν δεν θέλει-η κλίση γίνεται τηλεφωνικά την ίδια μερα της ανάκρισης και απαιτείται η παρουσία του διερμηνέα στον ανακριτή μέσα σε 1-2 ώρες από το τηλεφώνημα. Αν δεν μπορεί, θα κληθεί ο επόμενος και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Για τις δίκες όμως η κλήση παραδίδεται έγγραφη από δικαστικό επιμελητή τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα νωρίτερα. Κανονικά πρέπει να γίνεται θυροκόλληση, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει σπάνια και η κλήση μπορεί να καταλήξει στα χέρια της κυρα-Κατίνας η οποία υπόσχεται στον επιμελητή να την παραδώσει στον ενδιαφερόμενο.
Όλα αυτά έχουν σημασία γιατί ο διερμηνέας απειλείται με ποινικές κυρώσεις (μάλλον για τα μάτια είναι) αλλά υπάρχουν. Οι κυρώσεις υποτίθεται ότι εφαρμόζονται όταν ο διερμηνέας δεν εμφανίζεται εγκαίρως/καθόλου στη δίκη και δεν ειδοποιεί για την απουσία του. Όταν λοιπόν δεν μπορεί ο διερμηνέας να παραστεί, πρέπει να στείλει ένα φαξ κάπου, κανείς δεν ξέρει που, και να δηλώσει την αδυναμία του. Φυσικά αυτά τα φαξ ποτέ δεν καταλήγουν εκεί που πρέπει και κανένας υπάλληλος δεν ξέρει ότι παρελήφθησαν. Εδώ υπάρχει θέμα με αυτόν που θέλει να "παραιτηθεί": Για να αφαιρεθεί το όνομα του διερμηνέα από τον κατάλογο πρέπει να γίνει μια αίτηση, για την τύχη της οποίας θα πρέπει να περιμένει την συνεδρίαση κάποιου δικαστικού συμβουλίου τον Δεκέμβρη! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο διερμηνέας, για να έχει τα νώτα του καλυμμένα, πρέπει -για κάθε κλήση που του γίνεται-να στέλνει και ένα φαξ, αν έχει αποφασίσει ότι δεν θέλει να προσφέρει άλλο τις υπηρεσίες του, μέχρι να μπορέσει να κάνει την αίτηση της διαγραφής.
Ο κατάλογος των διερμηνέων ανανεώνεται κάθε χρόνο, αλλά κατά έναν μυστήριο τρόπο όλοι οι διοικητικοί που τηλεφωνούν και που στέλνουν κλήσεις χρησιμοποιούν τον παλιό κατάλογο! Όπερ σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να έχεις παραιτηθεί νόμιμα και τυπικά, και αυτοί να συνεχίσουν να σε καλούν για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια τουλάχιστον!
Σημειωτέον ότι υπάρχει τόση γραφειοκρατία, ώστε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ υπάλληλος, ούτε στην Ευελπίδων ούτω στον Άρειο Πάγο, δεν ξέρει ΠΟΙΟΣ στο καλό είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτόν τον κατάλογο, αν ο κατάλογος είναι κοινός για τα Πρωτοδικεία και τα Εφετεία και γενικά τις διάφορες δικαστικές υπηρεσίες...
Α! Να σημειώσω ότι η έγγραφη κλήση είναι τυποποιημένη και είναι η ίδια κλήση με αυτή των μαρτύρων. Οι υπάλληλοι δεν έμπαιναν καν στον κόπο να διαγράψουν τη λέξη "μάρτυρας" και να την αντικαταστήσουν με τη λέξη "διερμηνέας". Αυτό είναι το αστείο της υπόθεσης, όταν εμφανίζονται κλήσεις από το Εφετείο κακουργημάτων για δίκες κατά διαφόρων αλλοδαπών και εσύ εμφανίζεσαι ως μάρτυρας...Μια - δυο-τρεις, οι γριες της πολυκατοικίας αρχίζουν να πιστεύουν ότι είσαι του υποκόσμου. Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν όταν μου είπαν ότι με έψαχναν δύο αστυνομικοί (προφανώς για να επιδώσουν κλήση από το ανακριτικό τους γραφείο) και η διαχειρίστρια με ρώτησε: "Πού έχεις μπλέξει?"[email protected]*&%!!!!!
Για την ιστορία, να σημειώσω ότι μέσα σε έναν χρόνο παρουσιάστηκα σε 5-6 δίκες τυπικά (κανονικά πολλές περισσότερες), και αυτά τα ρημαδο - 80€ ακόμα μου τα χρωστάνε από το τέλος του 2009.
Ομολογώ ότι τέτοια ξεφτίλα δεν έχω ξαναζήσει στη ζωή μου! (Κάποτε μου έκαναν προφορική κλήση επειδή με είδαν μπροστά τους σε ένα γραφείο. Μου έδωσαν ημερομηνία και ώρα για να ξαναπάω. Τους λέω "Σίγουρα?" Ναι, μου λένε, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, θα σου δώσουμε την κλήση και γραπτά όταν έρθεις. Πάω κι εγώ λοιπόν στο ραντεβού, και βλέπω άλλη συνάδελφο να περιμένει, την οποία έχουν καλέσει επίσημα από τον κατάλογο στο γραφείο του ανακριτή. Τολμάω να διαμαρτυρηθώ για την ταλαιπωρία που υπέστην αλλά, όπως καταλαβαίνετε...δίκιο δεν βρίσκεις εκεί μέσα...Οξύμωρο, ε?

Να σας πω πω πώς ξεκινά η "συνεργασία":ο ενδιαφερόμενος κάνει μία αίτηση στην Ευελπίδων σε ένα γραφείο (στο κτίριο όπου αναρτάται η ανακοίνωση για την έναρξη "συνεργασίας" με νέους διερμηνείς). Η αίτηση δεν υπάρχει έντυπη, γράφεις : "Αιτούμαι όπως επιλεγώ ως ....κλπ. ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο. Κανένας από τους υπαλλήλους δεν γνωρίζει να δώσει οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία σχετικά με αυτό. Όταν ρωτάς τι δικαιολογητικά πρέπει να επισυνάψεις στην αίτησή σου, σου λένε: "Βάλε ό,τι νομίζεις, βεβαιώσεις προϋπηρεσίας, συστατικές επιστολές, πτυχία (αν έχεις) κλπ." Γίνονται δεκτά και άτομα χωρίς πτυχίο σχετικό, χωρίς καν κάποιο δίπλωμα σε ξένη γλώσσα, εάν η γλώσσα αυτή είναι σχετικά σπάνια, λένε...Εμένα με δέχτηκαν με Proficiency, κάποιες βεβαιώσεις προϋπηρεσίας σε μεταφραστικά γραφεία, καθώς και αποδείξεις εξωτερικής συνεργασίας και συστατικές επιστολές. Ο ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να είναι και δημόσιος υπάλληλος και να παίρνει άδεια από την εργασία του για τον σκοπό αυτό! Εγώ τότε είχα freelance εργασίες και εργαζόμουν τα απογεύματα σε φροντιστήριο αγγλικών, γι' αυτό και μπορούσα να το κάνω. Μόλις είδα τα χάλια όμως (καθώς και ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο καθότι οι κλήσεις ήταν πολύ αραιές -καθώς και το άγχος που με έπιανε κάθε φορά στο ακροατήριο- δεν μπορούσα να παραιτηθώ πριν περάσει ένας χρόνος, γιατί έπρεπε να μπω στη διαδικασία με τα φαξ-φαντάσματα, όπως περιέγραψα παραπάνω.
(Συνεχίζω στο επόμενο post)


----------



## dragoness (Apr 19, 2011)

Επειδή το thread το διάβασα εντελώς διαγώνια, θα απαντήσω τουλάχιστον στον τίτλο του, (δηλαδή στο κατά πόσο η διερμηνεία γίνεται όπως πρέπει), καθώς και στο θέμα της διαφθοράς:
Είπα παραπάνω ότι οι διερμηνείες γίνονται από οποιονδήποτε. Στην κυριολεξία. Ακόμα και εγώ θεωρώ πως δεν ήμουν η κατάλληλη. Ακόμα και ένας απόφοιτος του Ιονίου ίσως να μην είναι ο κατάλληλος. Χρειάζεται ειδική επιμόρφωση-εκπαίδευση για αυτό. Πρώτα απ' όλα έναν κώδικα δεοντολογίας και ένα καθηκοντολόγιο (τι πρέπει να μεταφράζεις και τι είναι εφικτό τελικά, γιατί όταν μιλούν όλοι ταυτόχρονα καταλαβαίνεις τι γίνεται), δεύτερον τριβή και εξάσκηση στην νομική ορολογία, και τρίτον "εκπαίδευση των δικαστών-δικηγόρων-εισαγγελέων ώστε να σέβονται και να συνδράμουν το δύσκολο έργο του διερμηνέα και όχι να του το κάνουν δυσκολότερο. Όσα κείμενα και να έχει μεταφράσει κανείς γραπτά, δεν είναι εύκολη η ανάσυρση της ορολογίας από την μνήμη σε πραγματικό χρόνο όταν δεν είσαι καν διερμηνέας. Πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν γνωρίζεις εκ των προτέρων το θέμα της δίκης ώστε να μπορείες να προετοιμαστείς. Υπάρχει όμως και ένα άλλο πρόβλημα. Πολλοί από τους υπόδικους δεν διαθέτουν μόρφωση και δεν γνωρίζουν την νομική ορολογία ούτε στην ίδια τους την γλώσσα, οπότε ο μεταφραστής έχει συνεχώς το άγχος αν ο κατηγορούμενος (συνήθως) έχει καταλάβει τα δικαιώματά του τουλάχιστον ή την ερώτηση που του γίνεται. Νομίζω ότι ο διερμηνέας είναι αναρμόδιος να φέρει αυτό το άγχος τη στιγμή που κανείς άλλος δεν ενδιαφέρεται. Όταν μάλιστα ο κατηγορούμενος δεν έχει δικηγόρο και έχει προφυλακιστεί και ο εισαγγελέας τον ρωτάει αν θέλει να εκδοθεί στη χώρα του για να δικαστεί και δεν του εξηγεί τι σημαίνει αυτό και πού θα έχει πιο δίκαιη δίκη, αλλά απλώς του ζητά να απαντήσει με ένα ναι ή ένα όχι, ο ρόλος του διερμηνέα είναι περιορισμένος. Όταν τον ρωτούν αν κατάλαβε και λέει "ναι", αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου πειστικό αυτό το "ναι", καταλαβαίνετε πώς νιώθει ο διερμηνέας όταν φοβάται ότι μπορεί άθελά του να έβαλε το χεράκι του για να κάψει έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος είναι στην ουσία θύμα του συστήματος. Συνήθως ο διερμηνέας δεν φέρει καμία ευθύνη για την μεταχείριση του υπόδικου, αλλά το βάρος και η ευθύνη είναι μεγάλα...Εδώ κολλάει και το θέμα της αμοιβής, και δικαιολογείται και ο τίτλος του thread. Ένας ευσυνείδητος διερμηνέας θα έκανε την ίδια καλή δουλειά ανεξαρτήτως χρημάτων, αλλά ο ευσυνείδητος δεν θα κάνει ή θα πάψει να κάνει την δουλειά αυτή αν θεωρεί ότι η δουλειά του αξίζει πολύ περισσότερα από τα ψίχουλα που του δίνουν. Είναι θέμα αυτοσεβασμού.
Οι διερμηνείες λοιπόν γίνονται από ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ. Ακόμα και αν δεν εμφανιστεί διερμηνέας, μπορεί να μεταφράσει ο καφετζής, που λέει ο λόγος, ή ο δικηγόρος, ή οποιοσδήποτε από το ακροατήριο γνωρίζει την γλώσσα, αρκεί να ορκιστεί στο Ευαγγέλιο ότι θα μεταφράσει πιστά. Μπορεί επίσης ο κατηγορούμενος να δηλώσει ότι δεν θέλει διερμηνέα και να μεταφράσει κάποιος φίλος ή γνωστός του. Εδώ ερχόμαστε στο θέμα της διαφθοράς. 
Πρώτον, είναι ανησυχητικό το γεγονός ότι η δουλειά αυτή γίνεται και από δημόσιους υπαλλήλους. Με ποια σκοπιμότητα, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που η μονιμότητα του δημόσιου υπαλλήλου (ως εγγύηση της αμεροληψίας του) έχει στην ουσία καταργηθεί παρά τις συνταγματικές επιταγές? 
Δεύτερον, υπάρχουν κάποιες φάτσες που είναι μόνιμοι θαμώνες των δικαστηρίων και βγάζουν πολλά λεφτά από τις διερμηνείες. Πώς γίνεται αυτό, παρά μόνον εκτός της νόμιμης οδού? Έχω προσωπικές μαρτυρίες από αστυνομικούς του τμήματος μεταγωγών, οι οποίοι μετέφεραν τους προφυλακισθέντες υπόδικους, ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που πιάνουν τους κατηγορούμενους και τους ζητούν συνεργασία λέγοντάς τους ότι ξέρουν τον δικαστή και διάφορα τέτοια και ότι αν τους διερμηνεύσουν θα έχουν ελαφρύτερη ποινή, ζητώντας τουλάχιστον 20 ευρώ για τον καθένα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν γίνεται αν το δικαστήριο έχει ορίσει επίσημα μεταφραστή, εκτός βέβαια αν ο μεταφραστής δεν εμφανιστεί για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, οπότε ο "δικός μας" θα αδράξει την ευκαιρία, ή αν ο κατηγορούμενος έχει δηλώσει ότι δεν θέλει μεταφραστή γιατί καταλαβαίνει ελληνικά (λέμε τώρα) ή αν έχει μάθει ότι τη δουλειά αυτή μπορεί να την κάνει και κάποιος άλλος. Κανείς δεν το ψάχνει. Μάλιστα μου έτυχε προσωπικά το εξής: Όταν ανέβηκα στο εδώλιο μαζί με τον κατηγορούμενο για να διερμηνεύσω και πριν ξεκινήσει η δίκη, ο κατηγορούμενος είπε στον δικαστή (στα αγγλικα, και το μετέφρασα) ότι δεν θέλει εμένα (χωρίς να με ξέρει, εννοείται), αλλά τον τάδε κύριο, και έδειξε κάποιον στο ακροατήριο (τον θαμώνα, που λέγαμε παραπάνω), γιατί -λέει- τον ήξερε και είχαν συνεργαστεί και πρωτόδικα (τότε ήμαστε στο εφετείο). Οπότε καταλαβαίνετε ότι ο άλλος είχε αρχίσει να δαγκώνεται και να κάνει νοήματα από μακριά (του τύπου "όχι, όχι") για να καλύψει την γκάφα. Φυσικά το δικαστήριο δεν το δέχτηκε, και του είπε ότι πρέπει να κάνει την διερμηνεία η νόμιμα κληθείσα συνάδελφος, δηλ.εγώ. Αν δεν είχα πάει όμως, καταλαβαίνετε...
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω ακριβώς για διαφθορά αλλά για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό και για παράκαμψη της νόμιμης οδού από τύπους οι οποίοι την έχουν δει ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και κυνηγούν τους "πελάτες" με το δίκανο. Αυτό όμως δεν φαίνεται να απασχολεί το δικαστήριο και το υπουργείο. Η κατάσταση είναι άθλια και σίγουρα υπάρχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη διαφθορά. Εγώ κατέθεσα όσα ξέρω. 
Αν κέρδισα κάτι από όλη αυτή την ιστορία είναι μόνο η εμπειρία. Αν έχασα κάτι είναι χρόνος και χρήμα. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο και καταντά και υποτιμητικό. Χαιρετώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες, dragoness, και σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πάρα πολύ για την κατάθεση των εμπειριών σου. Ίσως είναι λεπτομέρεια το θέμα της αμοιβής των διερμηνέων δικαστηρίων μέσα στις ταλαιπωρίες των μεταφραστών ευρύτερα ή μέσα στα οργιώδη που συμβαίνουν στο χώρο της δικαιοσύνης. Είναι, ωστόσο, κι αυτό μια αντιπροσωπευτική ψηφίδα από το κακάσχημο μωσαϊκό της αρνητικής όψης της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας. Και οπωσδήποτε καταντά γελοίο να μην μπορεί να αποδοθεί δικαιοσύνη επειδή δεν υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες για επαρκείς διερμηνείς.

Έκανα για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα τον διερμηνέα στο Λονδίνο και ανακάλυψα ότι δεν μου πάει το άγχος της δουλειάς (και, μάλιστα, δεν μιλάμε καν για ταυτόχρονη διερμηνεία). Για μερικές μέρες βρέθηκα και σε μεγάλη αίθουσα δικαστηρίου με όλους τους τύπους με τις περούκες, να κάνω τον διερμηνέα ενός βασικού μάρτυρα. Θυμάμαι ότι, αν εξαιρέσεις το άγχος, οι εμπειρίες ήταν θετικές και τα λεφτά πολύ καλά. Αλλά από τότε έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια, γι' αυτό ελπίζω να μπορέσει κάποιος να καταθέσει κάποια στιγμή τις πιο φρέσκες εμπειρίες του από τα όσα συμβαίνουν σε άλλες χώρες, για να έχουμε και τη δυνατότητα να συγκρίνουμε.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 19, 2011)

Μα δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση. Στις περισσότερες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες το καθεστώς είναι ελεγχόμενο/ρυθμιζόμενο, υπάρχουν ειδικές εξετάσεις και υπάρχουν ειδικοί σύλλογοι. Στη Σουηδία για παράδειγμα (ή στη Φιλανδία... μία από τις δύο), ο σύλλογος είναι τόσο ισχυρός που μπορεί να διαπραγματεύεται τιμές και να υπογράφονται συλλογικές συμβάσεις!!! Σε εμάς δεν υπάρχει καν η βασική νομοθεσία, το μίνιμουμ.


----------



## thod (Jun 10, 2011)

Πράγματι στην Αγγλία τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά διαφορετικά, χωρίς όμως αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Η αμοιβή είναι σαφώς καλύτερη, αλλά μειώνεται δραματικά όταν μεσολαβούν μεταφραστικά γραφεία κλπ. Στις περιπτώσεις όπου ο διερμηνέας πληρώνεται από το δικαστήριο (Crown Prosecution Service), η αμοιβή είναι συγκεκριμένη και σχετικά ικανοποιητική. Στις περιπτώσεις όμως όπου πληρώνεται απευθείας από δικηγορικό γραφείο, τα πράγματα εκεί είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά και μπορεί ο καθένας να χρεώσει ό,τι θέλει.
Το βασικό πρόβλημα, πιστεύω, στην Αγγλία δεν είναι το θέμα της αμοιβής, αλλά η καταλληλότητα και η κατάρτιση αυτών που εργάζονται ως διερμηνείς σε δικαστήρια. Ενώ έχουν γίνει διάφορες απόπειρες δημιουργίας ενός μητρώου μεταφραστών και διερμηνέων, δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει καμία απολύτως συνέπεια ή συνοχή στον τρόπο επιλογής. Από την εμπειρία μου μπορώ να πω ότι, τουλάχιστον στις περιπτώσεις όπου ο διερμηνέας (ή το μεταφραστικό γραφείο) επιλέγεται από το δικηγορικό γραφείο, ο μοναδικός έλεγχος των προσόντων του διερμηνέα γίνεται με προφορική δήλωση του ίδιου του διερμηνέα ενώπιον του δικαστηρίου. Αυτό φυσικά έχει ως αποτέλεσμα, στις περιπτώσεις που διαμεσολαβεί μεταφραστικό γραφείο, οι αμοιβές να μειώνονται δραματικά και κατά συνέπεια να επιλέγονται “διερμηνείς” με A-level στα ελληνικά (ναι...το έχω δει κι αυτό). 
Και εκεί φυσικά όπου τα πράγματα έχουν, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πιάσει πάτο είναι στη διερμηνεία σε βρετανικά δημόσια νοσοκομεία.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 10, 2011)

Ας το αφήσω εδώ να το δείτε: δεν ξέρω τι πληρώνει η αμερικανική πρεσβεία τους διερμηνείς της, πάντως ξέρει καλά ποιους πληρώνει: http://www2.rizospastis.gr/columnPage.do?publDate=10/6/2011&columnId=1821

Ένα δείγμα:


> Για το λόγο αυτό, οι υποψήφιοι καλούνται να υπογράψουν και δεύτερο έγγραφο το οποίο τιτλοφορείται «Supplement Information Sheet» («Εντυπο Πρόσθετων Πληροφοριών»).
> 
> Οι πρόσθετες πληροφορίες, πέρα από το χρώμα ματιών, μαλλιών ή της καταγραφής κάποιων «ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών» (;), μεταξύ άλλων αφορούν:
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2011)

Εμένα δεν με εντυπωσιάζουν ιδιαίτερα αυτά (τα ξέρουμε, δέκα χρόνια τώρα). Αλλά διαπιστώνω ότι, εκτός από διερμηνείς, χρειάζονται και μεταφραστές. Έχει διάφορα ωραία το ελληνικό, αλλά εκείνη η «απελευθέρωση πληροφοριών» (για το _release of information_) είναι μέσα στο... πνεύμα.


----------



## Dimi (Jun 11, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά η εργασία σε πρεσβείες "ντόπιων" δεν ακολουθεί την τοπική νομοθεσία; Π.χ. αν ένας Βέλγος εργάζεται στην ελληνική πρεσβεία, δεν ισχύει το βελγικό δίκαιο; Τη στιγμή που η υπηρεσία παρέχεται στη χώρα από Έλληνες, αναλόγως, το αίτημα για την παροχή αυτών των πληροφοριών δεν είναι παράνομο; Ή μήπως υπάρχει μονομερής συμφωνία μεταξύ Ελλάδας-ΗΠΑ;


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2011)

To α είναι στάνταρ ερώτηση εντύπου τέτοιου τύπου- εφόσον υπάρχει σύμφωνο συμβίωσης γιατί είναι διαφορετική η συμβίωση από οποιαδήποτε άλλη οικογενειακή κατάσταση και θα πρέπει να εξαιρείται;
Οι υπόλοιπες ερωτήσεις είναι στάνταρ ερωτήσεις για security clearance (πώς το λένε αυτό στα ελληνικά; ). Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει σε περιπτώσεις πρεσβειών, αλλά μου φαίνεται αδύνατο να αρκεί ένα πιστοποιητικό μητρώου για θέσεις ευαίσθητες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> Οι υπόλοιπες ερωτήσεις είναι στάνταρ ερωτήσεις για security clearance (πώς το λένε αυτό στα ελληνικά; ).


Δεν υπάρχει μία καθιερωμένη απόδοση (νομίζω), οπότε υπάρχουν πολλές. Η φλύαρη *άδεια πρόσβασης σε διαβαθμισμένες πληροφορίες* είναι η σαφέστερη. Όλες οι άλλες αποδόσεις που έχω δει είναι μισερές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2012)

Βλέπω εδώ ότι οι αμοιβές αυξήθηκαν κατακόρυφα: στον Αερολιμένα Ηρακλείου πληρώνουν 22 ευρώ τον διερμηνέα τους (την ώρα; την ημέρα; εφ' άπαξ; κατ' αποκοπήν; πολλά θέλω να μάθω).

Επίσης εδώ βλέπω ότι στη Ρουμανία οι αμοιβές ορίζονται σε 6 ευρώ ανά ώρα για πιστοποιημένο διερμηνέα, και 8 ευρώ ανά σελίδα για μεταφραστή (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι ήταν στις 06/07/2010).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2012)

Πήρε 22€ συνολικά. Το σε τι όγκο διερμηνείας αναλογεί αυτό το ποσό, δεν το αναφέρει ούτε η εγκριτική.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2012)

Σχετικό-άσχετο: υπάρχει κάπου ένα νήμα με όλες τις πληροφορίες για αμοιβές διερμηνείας, ή/και για όλες γενικά τις πληροφορίες που αφορούν αμοιβές; 
Θα ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2012)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τήσω-για-μια-μετάφραση-επιμέλεια-διόρθωση-...
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6323-Οι-αμοιβές-στο-χώρο-της-μετάφρασης


----------



## rogne (Dec 23, 2013)

Σχέδιο νόμου (12/12/2013) για την ενσωμάτωση των Οδηγιών 2010/64/ΕΕ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου της 20ης Οκτωβρίου 2010 σχετικά με το δικαίωμα σε διερμηνεία και μετάφραση κατά την ποινική διαδικασία (L 280) και 2012/13/ΕΕ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου της 22ας Μαϊου 2012 σχετικά με το δικαίωμα ενημέρωσης στο πλαίσιο ποινικών διαδικασιών (L 142): http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/No...a?law_id=927f752d-b957-4577-874e-e89d96037fb2


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2014)

Οι προτάσεις της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ στη Διαβούλευση για την Παροχή Υπηρεσιών Διερμηνείας στην Υπηρεσία Ασύλου και στην Αρχή Προσφυγών του Υπουργείου Δημόσιας Τάξης και Προστασίας του Πολίτη.
Διαβάστε το, έχει ενδιαφέρον.

Απομονώνω:Θεωρούμε θετική την πρόβλεψη ρήτρας anti-pricedumping[SUP][1][/SUP] (που έλειπε από προηγούμενους διαγωνισμούς οι οποίοι χρηματοδοτούνταν αμιγώς από το ελληνικό δημόσιο), ειδικά αν αναλογιστούμε ότι στο διαγωνισμό μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν εταιρείες που έχουν ακολουθήσει αυτή την πρακτική σε προηγούμενους διαγωνισμούς υποβάλλοντας αντικανονικές, μη ρεαλιστικές και μη βιώσιμες προσφορές, αλλά και εταιρείες που ενδεχομένως δεν λειτουργούν απολύτως εντός πλαισίων που θα διασφάλιζαν το θεμιτό ανταγωνισμό. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιες μπορεί να απασχολούν συγκριτικά ελάχιστους μόνιμους εσωτερικούς υπαλλήλους έναντι πολυάριθμων, και συνεχώς ανακυκλούμενων, αμισθί μαθητευόμενων ή επιδοτούμενων μέσω ΟΑΕΔ, μειώνοντας έτσι αντιδεοντολογικά το κόστος απασχόλησης, εκμεταλλευόμενοι κενά στη νομοθεσία περί μαθητειών και πρακτικής εξάσκησης (ή την ανυπαρξία αυτής) που ελπίζουμε σύντομα να εκλείψουν, ώστε να μπει ένα τέλος σε μια πρακτική που έχει λάβει πλέον διαστάσεις ασυδοσίας[...]​
[...]
Κρίνουμε ιδιαίτερα θετικό το γεγονός ότι έχει θεσπιστεί ρήτρα για υπερβολικά χαμηλή οικονομική προσφορά προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν πρακτικές pricedumping που έχουν παρατηρηθεί κατά το παρελθόν. Σε αυτό το πνεύμα, θα προτείναμε να θεσπιστεί επίσης ένα ελάχιστο ποσοστό που θα πρέπει να λαμβάνει ο διερμηνέας/μεταφραστής από την τελική τιμή που κατακυρώθηκε. Κάτι τέτοιο έχει γίνει πρόσφατα για τη δικαστηριακή διερμηνεία στην Ολλανδία, όπου ορίζεται σαφώς ότι σε περίπτωση παροχής των υπηρεσιών δικαστηριακής διερμηνείας μέσω γραφείου (Ανάδοχο υπηρεσιών), οι διερμηνείς θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουν τουλάχιστον το 65%[SUP][2][/SUP] από την αμοιβή που λαμβάνει ο Ανάδοχος (για τη γλώσσα/υπηρεσία/εκτέλεση). Έτσι προστατεύεται ο επαγγελματίας από φαινόμενα αισχροκέρδειας εις βάρος του (που πολλές φορές υπερβαίνει το 100% στην Ελλάδα), αμείβεται δικαίως ως προς την τελική αξία του έργου, και διασφαλίζεται ότι τηρείται το νόμιμο περιθώριο κέρδους βάσει του φορολογικού κώδικα. Είναι μια ευκαιρία να συμπεριλάβετε κοινωνικά και εργασιακά υπεύθυνες ρήτρες.​


----------



## Severus (Jul 20, 2014)

Έχω διαβάσει μερικά σχόλια και έτσι δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς το τι έχει προλεχθεί, οπότε αν επαναλαμβάνω θέση κάποιου άλλου, συγχωρέστε με. 
Λοιπόν, το εξής ερώτημα: Πώς γίνεται σε μια χώρα, η οποία δεν διαθέτει πλέον τα κατάλληλα μέσα κατάρτισης διερμηνέων, να γίνεται λόγος για δικαστική διερμηνεία, η οποία αποτελεί ιδιαίτερη μορφή κυρίως της διαδοχικής διερμηνείας; Αυτό αρχικά θα πρέπει να απαντηθεί. Υπάρχουν ελάχιστοι καταπληκτικοί διερμηνείς οι περισσότεροι εκ των οποίων έχουν το φυσικό χάρισμα, ταλέντο κλπ., για να ασκήσουν το επάγγελμα της διερμηνείας και οι οποίοι στην πλειοψηφία τους είναι αυτοδίδακτοι. Οι περισσότεροι όμως διερμηνείς στις μέρες μας είναι διερμηνείς οι οποίοι μέσω εντατικής εξάσκησης και συνεχούς τριβής με τη διερμηνεία καταφέρνουν να αποκτήσουν τα απαραίτητα εφόδια και εργαλεία για την άσκηση του εν λόγω επαγγέλματος. Σε μια χώρα λοιπόν στην οποία η διερμηνεία και από επιστημονικής άποψης δεν υφίσταται ή καλύτερα δεν εκπροσωπείται με τρόπο αξιόλογο μην περιμένουμε και πολλά. Δεν τάσσομαι υπέρ της χαμηλής πληρωμής των διερμηνέων. Σε καμία περίπτωση. Απλώς θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι για να αναλάβει κανείς να κάνει διερμηνεία, και δη μάλιστα σε δικαστήριο, θα πρέπει να διαθέτει πρωτίστως επίγνωση του τι σημαίνει και του τι συνεπάγεται η διερμηνεία. Από τη στιγμή που εκλείπει ένας τέτοιος φορέας στην Ελλάδα η ο οποίος καταρτίζει διερμηνείς σε επίπεδο που αναλογεί στο επίπεδο πανεπιστημίων της Ευρώπης, η διερμηνεία που θα παρέχεται σε δικαστήρια, νοσοκομεία, συνέδρια κλπ. θα είναι επισφαλούς ποιότητος διότι λείπουν τα απαραίτητα θεμέλια. Τα δικαστήρια και όποιος άλλος φορέας ο οποίος εξαρτάται από την παροχή υπηρεσιών διερμηνείας θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν επίσης τι σημαίνει διερμηνεία και να μην αποφασίζουν να σώσουν τα ταμεία τους δια της αφαίρεσης επαγγελματικής ποιότητας στον τομέα κάλυψη της ανάγκης παροχής διερμηνείας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 20, 2014)

Και ποιος τους εμποδίζει να προκηρύττουν θέσεις όπου το προαπαιτούμενο να είναι οι εν λόγω σπουδές;


----------



## Dimi (Jul 20, 2014)

Κανείς δεν τους εμποδίζει να θέσουν πρότυπα για τα προσόντα και την ποιότητα, τουλάχιστον σε πρώτη φάση για τις χώρες ΕΟΧ, και αργότερα ενθαρρύνοντας την πανεπιστημιακή διδασκαλία λεγόμενων "εξωτικών" γλωσσών. Μάλιστα αυτό αποτελεί προϋπόθεση του νέου νόμου. Ωστόσο η ευθύνη παραμένει με τους παλιούς μηχανισμούς. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το χαμηλότατο προϋπολογισμό θέτει εμπόδια στην αλλαγή του συστήματος. Βρισκόμαστε ακόμα στα αρχικά στάδια, την ενημέρωση, και γίνεται ήδη σχετική δουλειά από ερευνητική ομάδα σε αυτόν τον τομέα (της δικαστηριακής εννοώ). Αλλά αν δεν βγούμε όλοι μας να προωθήσουμε την ιδέα ότι μια δίκαιη δίκη χρειάζεται έναν καταρτισμένο διερμηνέα, ώστε να ταρακουνηθεί και να κινητοποιηθεί το σύστημα, πώς θα γίνει;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2014)

Εξάλλου, οι λίγοι -σε σχέση με όσους δουλεύουν στην αγορά συνολικά- καλοί διερμηνείς δεν πρόκειται να πάνε στο δικαστήριο για να αμειφθούν με 17 ευρώ μικτά την ημέρα. Όσοι -λίγοι- γνωρίζω εγώ που το έχουν κάνει κατά καιρούς, το κάνουν για ανθρωπιστικούς λόγους, όχι για να πληρωθούν. 

Όπως λέει και η Ντίμι, ωστόσο, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι παράλληλα δεν πρέπει να επιβληθούν πρότυπα. Στην Ελλάδα εξάλλου λειτουργεί σχολή διερμηνείας στο ΤΞΓΜΔ, οπότε σε πρώτη φάση θα μπορούσε το κράτος μια χαρά να θεσπίσει κριτήρια εργασίας (πτυχίο) και παράλληλα να διευρύνει το πρόγραμμα σπουδών με λιγότερο διαδεδομένες γλώσσες.


----------



## Dimi (Jul 20, 2014)

Και όχι μόνο το ΤΞΓΜΔ. Και το μεταπτυχιακό του ΑΠΘ, και σχολές του εξωτερικού κ.λπ. Θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι ένα σύστημα επιπέδων με πτυχίο + εμπειρία, με άλλο πτυχίο + εμπειρία, σε συνδυασμό με εξετάσεις και ανανέωση κ.λπ. κ.λπ. Αλλά όπως είπες Palavra οι αμοιβές δεν αντιστοιχούν στις απαιτήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2014)

Σωστά, ξέχασα το ΑΠΘ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση ισχύει αυτό που λες, θα μπορούσε να εφαρμοστεί ένα μικτό σύστημα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Οι προτάσεις της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ στη Διαβούλευση για την Παροχή Υπηρεσιών Διερμηνείας στην Υπηρεσία Ασύλου και στην Αρχή Προσφυγών του Υπουργείου Δημόσιας Τάξης και Προστασίας του Πολίτη.


Απάντηση της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης στο κοινό υπόμνημα ΠΕΜ και ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ. Μεταφέρω εδώ:

Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσουμε ότι την περασμένη εβδομάδα λάβαμε μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου από την Αντιπροσωπεία της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής στην Ελλάδα τη διαβεβαίωση της ΓΔΜ ότι οι παρατηρήσεις και οι προτάσεις μας θα ληφθούν υπόψη στο σχεδιασμό των μελλοντικών δημοσίων συμβάσεων της ΕΕ σε συνάρτηση με τους κανονισμούς που διέπουν τα κοινοτικά όργανα όσον αφορά τη σύναψη δημόσιων συμβάσεων. Θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε την Αντιπροσωπεία της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής στην Ελλάδα για τα αντανακλαστικά της και τη σοβαρότητα που επέδειξε για τα ζητήματα που θίχτηκαν και απασχολούν μεγάλη μερίδα του μεταφραστικού κόσμου σε Ελλάδα και Ευρώπη.​
Ωραιότατα. Μένει να δούμε και την εφαρμογή στην πράξη, πάντως θα είναι πολύ καλό βήμα αν η ίδια η ΕΕ παρακολουθεί το θέμα ώστε να διασφαλίζονται και τα δικαιώματα των υπεργολάβων-μεταφραστών και να πάψουμε πια να βλέπουμε φαινόμενα price dumping και ιστορίες όπως αυτήν της Αρχέτυπον.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2018)

Το περιεχόμενο του παρόντος νήματος πλέον διδάσκεται και στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση: _Η μετάφραση και η διερμηνεία για δημόσιες υπηρεσίες στην Ελλάδα_, σελ. 158 κ.επ.


----------

